# 9.9kg Merida 96 Carbon-Fully XTR gebraucht, sehr guter Zustand



## sofa (13. September 2011)

alles weiter hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Merida-96-Ca...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=2747669267569597046


----------



## sofa (16. September 2011)

ich schon wieder...

falls jemand interesse hat: fÃ¼r 2500â¬ wÃ¼rde ich das Rad auch auÃerhalb von ebay verkaufen. Perfekt montiert und praktisch neu...
In 2 Tagen ist das Angebot zu Ende. Also schnell PN bei  Interesse.

gruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

